# Solved: MS Word will not save files anymore



## buckls (Apr 30, 2009)

I have MS Office Home & Student 2007 loaded on my stand alone XP operating system.

Just recently, I have not been able to save a document that I have opened and edited in word as a 1. Word Document, 2. Word Template, 3. Word 97-2003 Document, 4. Other Formats.

When I click on any of these four options nothing happens.

However the only other option in the list: PDF or XPS does work. I am able to save the document as a pdf file.

I have tried repairing, uninstalling and then reloading the office suite. I have also done a system restore to a time that it worked correctly. All these methods have not fixed the problem.

I have not installed any new programs recently. The only thing I have done is deleted everything in my Temp folder. (could this be the cause of my problem?)

Any ideas to resolve my issue would be very much appreciated.


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum . Have you tired running Diagnostic and Repair . Go to the Orb Button>Word Options>Resources>run Miscrosoft Office Diagnostics


----------



## buckls (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi foxydude,

I had done the diagnostic repair, sorry, I forgot to mention this in my post. The MO Diagnostics showed that there were no problems with ms office at all.


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are desperate for some processing while this gets sorted I would suggest using Open Office, it is free and will open save into latest formats
http://www.openoffice.org/


----------



## redoak (Jun 24, 2004)

You may want to click "Report" and ask that your Thread be move to the "Business Applications" Forum. Specialists there may be more alert to your posting.
{redoak}


----------



## foxydude (Mar 25, 2009)

I think you should take up redoak suggestion. In the meantime try and delete your normal.dot and normal.bak files you may have to search for them. After deletion reopen Word it will recreate the normal.dot These templates sometimes get corrupted and stop Word from working


----------



## buckls (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. I am now carrying out the suggestions made.


----------



## buckls (Apr 30, 2009)

The problem was with the normal dot template. I deleted it and then started up word. I can save files again Yahoo! Thanks for your help foxydude and redoak.

As an aside, I had to go searching on the net to find a way to locate the normal dot template. The attached link will help others locate the template:

http://www.pcdon.com/word-unstable-c...ormal-dot.html


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *buckls*

Please post a link to the site containing this information and to avoid copyright infringement please do not copy and paste the entire article.

Thank you


----------



## buckls (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi there,

Point taken.

The site I obtained the information for locating normal dot was:

http://www.pcdon.com/word-unstable-corrupted-normal-dot.html


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thank you. 

Would you be so kind as to edit your previous post, cut out everything except one paragraph from the article and insert the article link above or below the paragraph?


----------



## buckls (Apr 30, 2009)

Done. and thank you for the advice.


----------

